# Will Tony Abbott get the gay vote?



## gooner (15 March 2010)

My wife says he looks good in the Lycra, so presumably plenty of men think so to (NOT ME). However, he says he feels threatened by homosexuality. So the question is, do ASF's think he will get the gay vote?


----------



## todster (15 March 2010)

*Re: Will Tony Abbott get the gay vote*

As long as they are stay in the kitchen type homos and can bake.

There is common ground.


----------



## GumbyLearner (15 March 2010)

*Re: Will Tony Abbott get the gay vote*

I wonder if Turntable is worried about this in Wentworth? He might have to go back to Goldman Sachs.


----------



## Julia (15 March 2010)

*Re: Will Tony Abbott get the gay vote*

My guess would be that gays would vote Green, fairly obviously because of Bob Brown's own orientation, and also because any nominal noises of acceptance of homosexual people by both Rudd and Abbott is patronising at the very least.

And the thought that because Mr Abbott might look OK in Speedos, gays will vote for him, is surely a bit naive.  Anyone less likely to return gay interest, I can't imagine.


----------



## Duckman#72 (15 March 2010)

*Re: Will Tony Abbott get the gay vote*



Julia said:


> And the thought that because Mr Abbott might look OK in Speedos, gays will vote for him, is surely a bit naive.  Anyone less likely to return gay interest, I can't imagine.




There is always Wilson Tuckey and Barnaby Joyce Julia

I agree with your previous comment. Tony won't appeal to the large majority of gays, nor will Abbott be chasing them.......(so to speak).  

Duckman


----------



## newbie trader (16 March 2010)

*Re: Will Tony Abbott get the gay vote*

Duckman/Julia,

Did you see Wilson Tuckeys comments today? I find him so entertaining!

N.T


----------



## GumbyLearner (16 March 2010)

*Re: Will Tony Abbott get the gay vote*



newbie trader said:


> Duckman/Julia,
> 
> Did you see Wilson Tuckeys comments today? I find him so entertaining!
> 
> N.T




I'm sure he doesn't know what's it's like to go without. To be hungry, to suffer, to lose your dignity. A tax-payfunded junket for the decades he has sat in the chamber. I'm sure he doesn't know what it's like to go without a home, brothers, sisters, father, mother, a roof, land, being counted in the census etc... 

I'm with you there N.T. Another gravy train-bureaucrat who is revered with the title "Iron-bar". He has probably never taken a real hit in his whole life. And if he ever did. He would blame it on the black fellas. 

Harden up, Tuckey! And realize that wrongs of the past will remain in history's book. But FFS grow up and move on old man!

By the way N.T. Do you think Wilson Tuckey could be gay?


----------



## newbie trader (16 March 2010)

*Re: Will Tony Abbott get the gay vote*



GumbyLearner said:


> I'm sure he doesn't know what's it's like to go without. To be hungry, to suffer, to lose your dignity. A tax-payfunded junket for the decades he has sat in the chamber. I'm sure he doesn't know what it's like to go without a home, brothers, sisters, father, mother, a roof, land, being counted in the census etc...
> 
> I'm with you there N.T. Another gravy train-bureaucrat who is revered with the title "Iron-bar". He has probably never taken a real hit in his whole life. And if he ever did he would blame it on the black fellas.
> 
> Harden up, Tuckey! And realize that wrongs of the past will remain in history's book. But FFS grow up and move on old man!




I agree with everything you just said Gumby. I do think, however, that the views he expounds represent a minority within our society, which is very sad indeed. But I do think he needs to move on, he doesn't seem to have any aspirations left nor does he make any substantial contributions to Australian politics apart from the odd ramble here and there (as seen today). But in saying that he can be quite entertaining as i said before.

N.T


----------



## GumbyLearner (16 March 2010)

*Re: Will Tony Abbott get the gay vote*



newbie trader said:


> But in saying that he can be quite entertaining as i said before.
> 
> N.T




Absolutely. Nothing like a relic of the past to remind *all *to not repeat it.


----------



## newbie trader (16 March 2010)

*Re: Will Tony Abbott get the gay vote*



GumbyLearner said:


> Absolutely. Nothing like a relic of the past to remind *all *to not repeat it.




Ha, that's exactly what I was thinking. He represents a different time in Australian politics.

N.T


----------



## GumbyLearner (16 March 2010)

*Re: Will Tony Abbott get the gay vote*



newbie trader said:


> Ha, that's exactly what I was thinking. He represents a different time in Australian politics.
> 
> N.T




But I think both major parties represent a different time in politics at the moment N.T no?

Nick Xenephon expressed his concern about the dangers to human rights posed by cults like Scientology and was smacked downed by Senator Cory Bernardi using analogies similar to that of the Star of David worn by the Jews who were cruelly put to death by the Nazis. When does a tax-scam that creates torture for members and tremendous profits for Scientology bosses become a Holocaust?
We (the parliament/the voters) also should be engarde for the new oppressions.


----------



## newbie trader (16 March 2010)

*Re: Will Tony Abbott get the gay vote*



GumbyLearner said:


> But I think both major parties represent a different time in politics at the moment N.T no?
> 
> Nick Xenephon expressed his concern about the dangers to human rights posed by cults like Scientology and was smacked downed by Senator Cory Bernardi using analogies similar to that of the Star of David worn by the Jews who were cruelly put to death by the Nazis. When does a tax-scam that creates torture for members and tremendous profits for Scientology bosses become a Holocaust?
> We (the parliament/the voters) also should be engarde for the new oppressions.




I was only talking about Tuckey specifically, but again yes you are right. For better or worse this won't ever change, I suppose it does allow for varied opinions to come across. I don't think, however, we will really ever know most politicians honest opinions on many topics...I suppose that's why FOI laws preclude the public from accessing those taped debates, so that they can debate, honestly and freely without fear of external criticism.

(I do love ASF, so many interesting topics to talk about...all I can ever talk about with my friends is popular culture and going out on the town)

N.T


----------



## newbie trader (16 March 2010)

*Re: Will Tony Abbott get the gay vote*



GumbyLearner said:


> By the way N.T. Do you think Wilson Tuckey could be gay?




Ha Gumby I only just read this bit of your post must have missed it earlier. Ahhh well he doesn't seem to present himself as gay, however, who knows nowdays I didn't pick Josh Thomas as being gay so there you go. How about yourself?

N.T


----------



## GumbyLearner (16 March 2010)

*Re: Will Tony Abbott get the gay vote*



newbie trader said:


> Ha Gumby I only just read this bit of your post must have missed it earlier. Ahhh well he doesn't seem to present himself as gay, however, who knows nowdays I didn't pick Josh Thomas as being gay so there you go. How about yourself?
> 
> N.T




No, not camp as a row of tents myself. Happily married with the woman of my dreams. But fortunate enough to have studied with many 'gay' learned minds while at Uni. And I don't say that without reservation. The best Professor I ever had is this guy and the best educated man I ever had the privilege to attend.

A fantastic academic, who would never shirk from a fight about the reasonable way things should be.

http://www.adcq.qld.gov.au/tribunal/bioTahmindjis.html


----------



## newbie trader (16 March 2010)

Sorry I wasn't asking if you were gay just if you thought Tuckey was although I appreciate your response and am glad you have found the one for you (i'm lucky i've got years ahead of me before I need to think about that .

N.T

p.s going to head off to bed now but will respond tomorrow if you put anything else up. Have a pleseant evening!


----------



## GumbyLearner (16 March 2010)

newbie trader said:


> Sorry I wasn't asking if you were gay just if you thought Tuckey was although I appreciate your response and am glad you have found the one for you (i'm lucky i've got years ahead of me before I need to think about that .
> 
> N.T
> 
> p.s going to head off to bed now but will respond tomorrow if you put anything else up. Have a pleseant evening!




Do you blog from Queensland?


----------



## manuelg (16 March 2010)

*Re: Will Tony Abbott get the gay vote*



newbie trader said:


> ...I didn't pick Josh Thomas as being gay so there you go...
> N.T




Haha, that surpises me since I have always assumed he was gay.  He comes across as very effeminate.

In regards to the gooner's question i agree largely with julia.  I also think Rudd would get any "gay" votes before Abbot does.


----------



## GumbyLearner (16 March 2010)

*Re: Will Tony Abbott get the gay vote*



manuelg said:


> Haha, that surpises me since I have always assumed he was gay.  He comes across as very effeminate.




So does KRudd. He could be gay.


----------



## Julia (16 March 2010)

*Re: Will Tony Abbott get the gay vote*



newbie trader said:


> Duckman/Julia,
> 
> Did you see Wilson Tuckeys comments today? I find him so entertaining!
> 
> N.T



No, I usually try to run away quickly when I hear his name.
What did he say?


----------



## newbie trader (16 March 2010)

*Re: Will Tony Abbott get the gay vote*



Julia said:


> No, I usually try to run away quickly when I hear his name.
> What did he say?




Earlier in the day Tony abbott expressed his view that traditional acknowledgments (to the rightful owners of certain areas of land) were becoming tokenistic. Then Wilson Tuckey thought he needed to give Tony some 'backup' and said the following,

"Mr Tuckey says acknowledging traditional owners of land at official functions is a farce and should not be done.

"I have never thanked anyone for the right to be on the soil that is Australian," he said.

He also says some performers of welcome-to-country ceremonies are "grossly overweight"."

(http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/03/16/2846696.htm)

N.T


----------



## Julia (16 March 2010)

*Re: Will Tony Abbott get the gay vote*



newbie trader said:


> Earlier in the day Tony abbott expressed his view that traditional acknowledgments (to the rightful owners of certain areas of land) were becoming tokenistic. Then Wilson Tuckey thought he needed to give Tony some 'backup' and said the following,
> 
> "Mr Tuckey says acknowledging traditional owners of land at official functions is a farce and should not be done.
> 
> ...




Oh dear, even if he does think that, (and it probably reflects the view of quite a few Australians) it's hardly a useful contribution and will offend many.


----------



## Tink (17 March 2010)

Maybe Wilson Tuckey should take his own advice that he gave Costello

"Nick off and shut your mouth"


----------



## chops_a_must (17 March 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> But I think both major parties represent a different time in politics at the moment N.T no?
> 
> Nick Xenephon expressed his concern about the dangers to human rights posed by cults like Scientology and was smacked downed by Senator Cory Bernardi using analogies similar to that of the Star of David worn by the Jews who were cruelly put to death by the Nazis. When does a tax-scam that creates torture for members and tremendous profits for Scientology bosses become a Holocaust?
> We (the parliament/the voters) also should be engarde for the new oppressions.




Well... many would see the Jewish faith as a proxy for a tax-scam and unified business practices, wouldn't they?


----------



## newbie trader (17 March 2010)

chops_a_must said:


> Well... many would see the Jewish faith as a proxy for a tax-scam and unified business practices, wouldn't they?




err no matter what your belief/opinion I don't think you should use the holocaust in your analogies.

N.T


----------



## Tisme (13 July 2015)

It must be a sign from God !!!!!


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/police-in-turkey-blast-pride-parade-with-water-cannons-accidentally-create-rainbow-10353695.html


----------



## Logique (14 July 2015)

Good work Tisme to find this thread after 5 years plus! You'll be popular with the Mods.

Nice irony in that rainbow, I'll give you that.

But no, Tony Abbott won't be expecting much of the gay vote, whatever happens.


----------



## SirRumpole (14 July 2015)

Tisme said:


> It must be a sign from God !!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/police-in-turkey-blast-pride-parade-with-water-cannons-accidentally-create-rainbow-10353695.html




Do any of the gay lobbyists here have any objection to a "heterosexual pride" rally and march ?


----------



## sydboy007 (14 July 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Do any of the gay lobbyists here have any objection to a "heterosexual pride" rally and march ?




Why these constant divisive questions?  It's like the religious arguing about the war on Christmas that no one seems to be waging.

Stop the us and them attitude.  We're all Australians.  I pay my taxes.  I work hard.  I have in the past devoted a lot of my time in helping those less fortunate, and now I devote a decent chunk of my $$$ in doing the same.

If you kick and punch me I bleed red.  If you say vicious things to me it hurts.  If you walked past me on the street you'd not know my sexuality.  I am a human being

So stop tryign to define gay purely based on our sexual orientation.  It's like me saying all straight me are into t t bars and spend their days staring at a womans chest.

i often wonder why straight men allowed the dollar bill to be changed for a coin. /sarc


----------



## SirRumpole (14 July 2015)

sydboy007 said:


> Why these constant divisive questions?  It's like the religious arguing about the war on Christmas that no one seems to be waging.
> 
> Stop the us and them attitude.  We're all Australians.  I pay my taxes.  I work hard.  I have in the past devoted a lot of my time in helping those less fortunate, and now I devote a decent chunk of my $$$ in doing the same.
> 
> ...




That's a hysterical response to a serious question. I bet you think a Gay Mardi Gras for homosexuals only is fine, but if heterosexuals did the same thing it would be intimidation ?


----------



## sydboy007 (14 July 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> That's a hysterical response to a serious question. I bet you think a Gay Mardi Gras for homosexuals only is fine, but if heterosexuals did the same thing it would be intimidation ?




Yes I'd be intimated.  As much as I'm intimidated by the good food and wine fair, or an ANZAC parade.  Should I be intimidated by a surf life saving carnival?

You're the one constantly asking divisive question.  Are you intimidated by the mardi gras?  Would a pride parade intimidate you?

If not, why would you think that gays would find a heterosexual pride parade intimidating.  I'd prob go for the entertainment value.  I have visions of a Village People esq Macho Macho Man as being the most popular entrant 

As long as things are done inclusively, what possible reason would anyone have for feeling intimidated?  It really defies logic.


----------



## orr (8 November 2019)

I was sadly unable to attend Former PM Abbott's 'knees up' last night, seeing him  off to the well padded publicly funded  'tit' to his dying day... 
Not only me though that missed the glad handing, back slapping and gushing to one of the most incompetent dullards to fill the office. 

George Pell('_is he a quair?_' ... '_He appears to be a quair_'...' _Probably a quair_') now  guest of HM; did he receive his due in the three tedious hours of speeches burbled appropriate mention?
dearly wish to know from anyone who was there....   

:appolgies to 'Harry & Paul'....


----------

